# I'm Speechless.



## LessThanAnn (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi guys. Alright here's the deal. I've always been very active, and because of that I've always been pretty thin (120-130ish), but since I moved back to Massachusetts and had my son, I'm the most laziest person and I hate it. So now because of my laziness, child birth, and my eating habits, I've gained 30+lbs. When I weigh myself in the morning before I eat anything I'm usually at 148ish, but then during the day I always seem to pop back up to 150-153. Now I want to be my happy thin active self again and I am finding it so hard to be moviated and just diet and exercise. Plus I dont even know where to start! I've never been an exerciser...I never had to, so now I dont know what to do, where to start or anything...

So pretty much what I'm saying is if anyone has any advice for me that'd be great. I'm at my breaking point and I'm pretty much starting to hate myself....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

My advice is to get moving.....start taking walks and stop eating the things that you know aren't good....Drink lots of water...ditch the sodas, fruit juices etc....Soda packed 25 lbs on my ass in a matter of months. Put your baby in the stroller and go for walks..If you have equipment at home just start using it a little bit everyday until you are doing at least 30-40 minutes...some days I only do 20...but I have to do something. When you strat seeing the inches and lbs come off you will be instantly motivated. You are always lighetr 1st thing in the morning....Don't weigh...just start working out and when you get to the size you like it doesn't matter what the # on the scale says...it will make you give up if you concentrate on that # too much...Our body changes after kids and the number changes with it.

My motivation is looking at my avatar ...that picture is posted in so many places in my house

Here is a good thread to read

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f221/i...pounds-140065/


----------



## anita22 (Jun 7, 2009)

Seeing someone who knows their stuff will definitely help. If you're not sure where to start with exercise, book in with a personal trainer...  Yes it costs money but it can really save a lot of wasted effort at the gym (misusing equipment, doing the wrong exercises, etc). He or she will help you develop a plan of attack based on your goals and your current weight/fitness levels. It can also help keep you motivated to know there is someone meeting you regularly to "monitor" your progress!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 7, 2009)

check out sparkpeople.com.... theres is lots of helpful information there for eating and exercising. they basically make a plan for you and you just follow it. its free... so maybe think about checking that out. I use the site and I find it really helpful. good luck!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 7, 2009)

Do it for your son. If you are starting to hate yourself, kids pick up on that stuff, and that has the potential to affect him negatively. Just start exercising and eating healthier like the ladies said above and even involve your son in learning about making healthy choices if he is old enough. Kids are fantastic motivation, good luck!!!


----------

